
Frexit? Italeave? After watching Brexit, other European countries say no thanks - pseudolus
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/europe/frexit-italeave-after-watching-brexit-other-european-countries-say-no-thanks/2019/03/29/7b6e059a-4be0-11e9-8cfc-2c5d0999c21e_story.html
======
_bxg1
I hope that one of these days the world is going to just wake up from this
nationalist phase with a hangover and regrets, take an aspirin, and get things
back on track.

------
richliss
This was the ultimate point of the EU’s approach- to make it so unpalatable
that countries with weaker economies would not dare to try.

------
Mirioron
They're going to change their mind if the EU keeps going in the direction
we're going.

~~~
favorited
Absolutely not. Especially not after seeing how the EU is in total control of
the Brexit process, and the U.K. can't pass any deal in Parliament.

~~~
Mirioron
I don't think any of that will matter in the long term considering how hostile
the EU is towards technology.

